# Anyone have experience w/ Yamaha YST Subs?



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm interested in Yamaha's new YST subs and their NS subs which are better (YST technology, Twisted Flared Port, and square wire voice coils)?

Does anyone use them?
I wish they'd get reviewed because they look nice to me.

I like these two:
http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audi...ems/subwoofers/yst-sw315_black__u/?mode=model

http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/speaker-systems/subwoofers/ns-sw300_w/?mode=model


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

To be honest no one has every expressed interest in the Yamaha subs to me, so I never pursued them. They also only occupy the 6.5"-10" market - with a rare 12" - and they tend to exaggerate their performance specifications. Taken as a whole that doesn't bode well for a HT application.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I had one in our living room (the one with the 6.5") and it was underwhelming to say the least but it added some depth to the tv speakers and was better than nothing till I got the SVS pb13u in my theater and moved the A/D/S sub I was using down there up to the livingroom I then sold the YST never to be seen again.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I'll bet that $2k SVS sub is quite good. I'm really interested in something more in the price of the Yamaha subs I can buy around $300.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You would still get a better sub if you went with an HSU STF2 than any of the Yamaha offerings
http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/stf-2.html

And a big step up from that would be the SVS PB1000
http://www.svsound.com/collections/outlet-specials/products/pb-1000-outlet-1


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the HSU recommendation


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> Anyone have experience w/ Yamaha YST Subs?


I don't.



> Does anyone use them?


I don't.

According to the owner's manuals:

NS-SW300
- 10" driver
- 250W "(100 Hz, 5 ohms, 10% THD)" amp
- 20-160Hz +/-?dB

YST-SW315
- 10" driver
- 250W "(100 Hz, 5 ohms, 10% THD)" amp
- 20-160Hz +/-10dB

The subs may be nice, but if they're priced more than a Dayton SUB-1200 (roughly $140, shipped), IMO they don't represent a good value.

-- Edit --
A quick google shows Amazon.com selling the NS-SW300 for ~$500 and the YST-SW315 for ~$265. I'd go with a Dayton SUB-1200.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

If I were in the $500 subwoofer market I would strongly consider one of these:
http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-1mk2.html 
http://www.svsound.com/collections/ported-subwoofers/products/pb-1000 

And I would try hard to stretch the budget and get this:
http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-2mk4.html


----------

